
Trump halts US funding to WHO for ‘covering up’ Covid-19 pandemic - isaac1
https://africafeeds.com/2020/04/14/trump-halts-us-funding-to-who-for-covering-up-covid-19-pandemic/
======
sudoaza
So they want them to promote USA's disinformation like the OPCW or the OAS
does.

